# chappel hill flood and twister



## chippin-in (May 28, 2016)

Went to MIL's place today. A tornado had to have touched down cuz these trees got snapped and one of the limbs,not a small one either, was on the other side of the house. Got it cut up. Man i am NOT a lumberjack
Fortunately i had help. 

The pic with the water is the Brazos river...which is normally about 1/4 mi away. MIL said it hasnt been like this for 62 yrs. We could also hear cows and airboats lookin for them. The one rancher on the other side of the river had about 800 cattle and calves. They have only rescued about 180. A real shame.

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2016)

I know pictures can't do it justice. Our cemetery got ripped apart a year or two ago and looking at the pictures online, and seeing the place in person makes it look like two different places. Glad your MIL is okay.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (May 28, 2016)

The property damage and missing livestock certainly sucks, but I'm glad your MIL was okay. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2016)

Man....that's devastating....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 28, 2016)

The expected flooding is about to start happening as all that rain starts moving down the rivers. I can't recall this much flooding in my lifetime and I've lived here all my life!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS (May 29, 2016)

Thoughts and prayer for all of the people in Texas. It has been a terrible spring for a lot of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 29, 2016)

The Brazos can become dangerous very quickly. Hope your MIL stays dry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 29, 2016)

My best to your family and neighbors through these times. Catastrophic storm the full results of which will be felt for years. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 29, 2016)

I'm with you Barry, I've been here my whole life and I've never seen it like this. Hopefully we all get through okay. @Kevin, you still above water? Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chippin-in (May 29, 2016)

Thank you all for the sentiments. Fortunately she was not there at the time, but her brother and his wife are next door (the house closest to the water) and they were home. All are fine thank God. Pretty soon my MIL is going to build a new home here and tear down this one. I know yall dont know my MIL but she deserves a nice home to retire in. She just retired at 75 and she is goin strong. 

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------

